# Is Loose Leaf Baby Spinach Okay?



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I have some baby spinach leaves that come in a bag meant for salad mix, are these okay to offer to my girls?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Once a week or so a small handful can be okay. Large quantities would be toxic. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

What kind of fresh greens would be okay for a couple times a week?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

If you give spinach, wash it very very well, even if it already says "pre-washed". Spinach tends to be more suseptible to e. coli and nasty food poisoning stuff like that.

I often give my rats salads. My hairless girl LOVES her greens. It's not really salad though. Just "green leaf lettuce" or "red leaf lettuce" that has been washed and ripped up. Try not to give too much at first if they're not used to fresh veggies as it can give them diarrhea. And do not give them iceberg lettuce unless you really want to take a high chance of giving them diarrhea (its too watery, and doesn't really have any nutritional value. The green/red leaf lettuces are a little better and more fiberous as well). You can also give a bit of cilantro in moderation (might be too strong for them, I'm not sure if that is a factor in how they'll react to it), and parsley is also appreciated and is a good source of vitamin A. My 5 rats and 2 rabbits all love parsley.

Just give them everything in moderation and see how their tummies react to it first.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Spinach is high in nitrates, so a little bit goes a long way.

Kale and parsley are top-notch as far as greens to give regularly in larger amounts.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh snap! I did not know that about spinach!! I won't be getting that anymore! My girls haven't had their nightly salads for a while, i'm glad about that now.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Hey-Fay said:


> Oh snap! I did not know that about spinach!! I won't be getting that anymore! My girls haven't had their nightly salads for a while, i'm glad about that now.


It isn't a bad thing. My Rat Salad recipe calls for a small amount of spinach. It isn't necessary by any means, but a little is fine in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Kyzicle (May 1, 2014)

Parsley grows nice on the window sill, all year round.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Do rats not often have problems with kidney stones or urine sludge? I know for rabbits, kale is best avoided (or given very rarely in a smaller dose) because of its high calcium content. They can easily get kidney stones, urine sludge, and bladder crystals and other lovely things like that, especially if they're not getting enough water or they drink hard water or are given crappy alfalfa based pellets.

If I wouldnt' feed certain leafy veggies to my rabbits, I tend to not want to give it to my ratties either.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

What about freshly grown cat grass/wheat grass? The kind kitties like and people sometimes juice to drink? That's easily grown at home too.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

spinach is actually a very good leaf in small amounts. Just only feed it once a week as it has high vit a levels. dark green leafy cabbage and veg is great, kale being a good example as is dandilion and pak choi. You can feed daily but mixing in brightly coloured very and brassica oh and berries is ideal. rats need to get calcium from there Green veg as there staple food of grains is fairly low in it whereas if a rabbit is fed a good amount of grass as it should it gets much of its requirements. The exception is older rats where there kidneys are weaker, you should limit dark green leafy stuff to 2 to 3 days a week as it does put extra load on the kidneys. They are better off with small amounts of a easoer to process form of calcium like calcivet or liquid calcium

I would not feed a lot of lettuce to a rat unless it was romaine. It's too watery and fiber filed and can cause issues.


----------



## tpab23 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> Oh snap! I did not know that about spinach!! I won't be getting that anymore! My girls haven't had their nightly salads for a while, i'm glad about that now.


 i thought the same thing! i had no idea!! no more spinach for my mischief. i think i grow parsley in the garden. might check tomorrow and buy some kale. thankful i found this forum


----------

